# [SOLVED] Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, 

Sorry this is my first post here and I'm unloading my worries!

I have an Acer Aspire 1340 series (1341NWLMi) laptop, with an Intel 2200 BG Wireless card, running Windows XP. I had no problems getting onto the wireless internet connection at home until about a week ago. Since then, I don't see any wireless networks detected when I click on the wireless button on the system tray (everyone else in the house is able to use their wireless internet, and some of their laptops detect 5 or 6 different wireless networks). 

I've disabled the Windows firewall as well a Zonealarm firewall that's installed; I've checked for the "Wireless On" tab in the Configure area. When I type 'ipconfig' via the command prompt, the reply is Wireless Media Disconnected. 

Just before it stopped working, there was a problem with the ISP and they took a few days to fix it. When it got back on, my housemate entered a security password to access the wireless network. But then we tried removing the password too subsequently, to see if that was the issue. But it didn't seem to be. Also, during this time we tried connecting by attaching the cord that came with the router to my laptop, but that didn't work either. I'm wondering though if something happened with my settings or whatever during this interim period. 

Any ideas about where the problem might lie? Like I said, everyone else in the house is able to get online, so the network/router/connection seems to be fine. 

I would really appreciate any advice on this! What do you think the problem might be? Is it likely that my wireless hardware device has suddenly decided to stop functioning, or is it a configuration issue somewhere?

Thanks so much,
Ashwin.


----------



## william prother (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

is the computer near a cordless phone if it is move phone or computer apart from phone.something is interfearing with the wireless signal .hope this helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Assuming XP-SP2, try this first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Hi, thanks for your replies. To the person above, no there is no cordless phone in the house there is only a landline downstairs. 

John, I will try what you have said, although I am not sure if my XP has service pack 2. Where can I check this?

I will try these tonight and let you know how it goes.

Thank you.
Ashwin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

SP2 has been out for years, and IMO is a mandatory update for wireless connections. It fixed a host of issues with wireless.

Right click on My Computer and select properties. You can see what version of the service pack you have there.


----------



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Hi,

Yes I do have Service Pack 2. I tried what you'd suggested, reseting WINSOCK and TCIP/IP, and reboot the machine.

When I click on the wireless icon, it still goes 'Connection Failed', and then the following error message:

"It is not possible to connect at this time. No network was detected. You may need to plug in your network cable to complete the connection."

And when I right-click and say 'Repair', I get the following:

"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed:
Connecting to the wireless network"

Is there anything else I can try to get the wireless back up?

Thanks so much for your assistance.
Ashwin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Hello! This is what I see:


C:\DOCUME~1\ASHWIN>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-976e59256a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-05-71-B7

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-7C-7A-69


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

When you search for wireless networks, what do you see? Have you tried a wired connection?


----------



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

When I search the window says no wireless networks detected, and "if you have configured some other program to search for wireless networks..." and also something about using "Wireless Zero Configuration WZC"... I can paste that message here if you think it would help.

Well we tried using the cord to connect the router to the laptop, still didn't work. 

But then the wireless was working fine for a week before this began to happen.

Do you think there could be a problem with the hardware? Where do I go from here?

Thanks again for your help.
Ashwin.


----------



## jabb (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Hello sir! well I'm pretty sure that wireless and ethernet adapter(wired lan) are independent of each other. I think your OS screwed up or some software problem. 

as for "if you have configured some other program to search for wireless networks", this celeron toshiba laptop here has two clients to help with wireless setting-up - Atheros (name of the chipset and name of the software) and other being windows. you can choose as to which one of the client you actually like to use. 

WZC probably refers to the service thats loaded with windows xp. go to "services.msc"(Start->RUN->services.msc) and go to the end of the list and you'll see this "Wireless Zero Configuration" . make sure its enabled and working fine. Also try stopping the said service and restarting it.

do try disabling both your LAn and WLAN icons in 'network connections' and enabling them again. see what happens. try ipconfig after this. 

Do you see that small switch for Wi-Fi in front side of your comp?? make sure its on. no harm in making sure


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Check your Services are all Started: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._


----------



## ash_fx (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

Hi there, sorry I wasn't able to log in for a few days, I tried this out, and it worked! The problem was the WZC in "services.msc" not being enabled.

Thanks so much for your time John and jabb!

(Now I have a (seemingly) bigger problem with my laptop not even getting to a steady state because my registry files have been corrupted, but that's for a different forum  Thanks again!)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Connections not detected; Wireless Media Disconnected!*

You're welcome, sorry new problems are biting you. :smile:


----------

